

Massive power outage in San Diego - kposehn
http://www.fox5sandiego.com/news/kswb-massive-power-outage-hits-county-20110908,0,6894078.story

======
bbgm
Standing in a line at the airport. It's a near standstill

------
kposehn
Another update: outage could extend until tomorrow in some areas

------
kposehn
update from SDG&E: an event happened between AZ and CA, both major connections
for the region have been lost.

